
Programmer faces 10 years in jail for inserting a logic bomb into a spreadsheet - d99kris
https://www.businessinsider.com/logic-bomb-siemens-spreadsheet-contract-programmer-2019-7
======
seren
>He was busted in 2016 when he was away on vacation and Siemens had to put an
urgent order through the system, which had begun glitching, according to the
Law360 report.

While the story is interesting, I think it does also reflect badly on the
client company. They have some kind of critical part of their business process
where they rely on non audited code coming from a third parties.

Independently from the fraud, this is problem waiting to happen.

